# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  أشهر المكتبات في الإسلام "متجدد"

## عبد الحميد الأزهري

أشهر المكتبات في الإسلام
قال القلقشندي رحمه الله: قد كان للخلفاء والملوك في القديم بها -أي بخزائن الكتب- مزيد اهتمام، وكمال اعتناء، حتى حصلوا منها على العدد الجم، وحصلوا على الخزائن الجليلة، ويقال: إن أعظم خزائن الكتب في الإسلام ثلاث. 
1 - خزانة الخلفاء العباسيين ببغداد [دار الحكمة أو بيت الحكمة].
2 - خزانة الخلفاء الفاطميين بمصر [دار العلم أو دار الحكمة أو بيت الحكمة أيضا].
3- خزانة بني أمية بالأندلس([1]).
*[1]** ـ انظر صبح الأعشى (1/537/ط العلمية)*

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

*أولاً**: خزانة الخلفاء العباسيين ببغداد [دار الحكمة أو بيت الحكمة]:*
 *تاريخ الإنشاء ومن أنشأها:* 
لم تذكر المصادر تاريخ محدد تم فيه إنشاء مكتبة بغداد وإن كان يُنسب إنشاءها إلى الخليفة العباسي هارون الرشيد المتوفَّى سنة (193 هـ)، 
*نبذة عن الخزانة:*
  شهد تطور الحركة الفكرية والثقافية في العصر العباسي ميلاد دور الحكمة التي كانت تعتبر مظهر لما وصل إليه الرقي الفكري، كما أن اسمها يعكس مدى الاحترام الشديد للعلم باعتباره مفتاح الحكمة، ويمكن القول مما يورده المؤرخون عن دور الحكمة: إنها كانت مركزا علميا للبحث والدراسة؛ ولذا نجد بعض الكتابات تطلق عليها اسم الجامعة ولها من الجامعة وظيفة البحث والدراسة، فمدرسة الإسكندرية التي كانت الحاضرة الثقافية والفكرية للعصر الهليني بعد أثينا؛ وجمعت لها الكتب المؤلفة والمترجمة كما كانت مركزا للترجمة والنقل، وكان لها مدير يشرف على شئونها يسميه المؤرخون العرب صاحب بيت الحكمة ... وتوسع المأمون فيها وألحق بها عددا كبيرا من أشهر علماء عصره ومترجميه وأصبحت مركزا للترجمة والنسخ والمطالعة والتأليف، فكان يجتمع فيها القراء والمؤلفون للاطلاع على المصادر التي يريدون مراجعتها، ويجتمع فيها المترجمون للترجمة وبين أيديهم الكتاب الحذاق يكتبون ما يملون عليهم والنساخ في أماكن خاصة بهم ينسخون لأنفسهم أو لغيرهم بالأجر؛ وكانت بيوت الحكمة أكبر خزائن الكتب في العصر العباسي أخذت شهرتها ومكانتها من مكتبتها ومتحفها؛ وقد اجتمع في مكتبة بغداد العلماء والباحثون للبحث والدرس، ولجأ إليها طلاب العلم والمعرفة من كل حدب وصول، ودُرِّسَت بها علوم الطب والفلسفة والحكمة وغيرها، وكان لذلك كله أثر واضح في تطور الثقافة العربية، وازدهار الحركة العلمية في ذلك الوقت، وبلغت هذه المكتبة ذروت نشاطها في عهد الخليفة المأمون، المتوفِّى سنة (218هـ). 
*تصميم المكتبة:* 
وكان تصميمها من الداخل عبارة عن غرف عديدة، تمتد بينها أروقة كثيرة، بينها أروقة طويلة، وكان في كل غرفة من هذه الغرف عمل محدد تقوم به، لا تقوم به غيرها فمن هذه الغرف:
  1 – غرفة للكتب مزودة بأرفف تُصفُّ عليها الكتب.
  2 – غرفة للمحاضرات والمناظرات.
  3 – غرفة للاستراحة.
  4 - غرف للمترجمين.
  5 - غرف للناسخين.
  6 - غرف للمجلدين والوراقين.
  7 - غرف للخازنين والمناولين.
  8 - غرف خاصة للتدريس.
  9 – غرف لسكن طلاب العلم، وكان يصرف لهم الغذاء والكساء.  
وقد قل الاهتمام بالمكتبة بعد وفاة المأمون، وانتقال مركز الخلافة إلى سامَرَّاء على يد الخليفة المعتصم بالله، المتوفَّى سنة (227 هـ)، ثم حظيت ببعض العناية في عهد الخليفة المتوكل على الله، المتوفَّى سنة (247 هـ).  *
دمار المكتبة:*
وظلت المكتبة قائمة حتى دهم المغول بغداد سنة (656 هـ)، وهدموا ما فيها من منشآت، ورموا بكل ما فيها من الكتب في نهري دجلة والفرات حتى قيل أن ماءه أسود ثلاثة أيام؛ وكانت المكتبة فيما تهدم، وأحرقت كتبها، وطُمست معالمها، بعد أن ظلت ما يزيد على أربعة قرون ونصف القرن جامعة إسلامية ومنارة للعلم والعلماء([1]).  
 *[1]** ـ لمحات في المكتبة والبحث والمصادر (ص: 39)، الموسوعة الموجزة في التاريخ الإسلامي (16/ 67، بترقيم الشاملة آليا)، التربية الإسلامية أصولها وتطورها في البلاد العربية (ص: 300)*.

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

*ثانيا* *دار العلم أو دار الحكمة أو بيت الحكمة أيضا*
 *تاريخ الإنشاء ومن أنشأها:* 
أنشأها الحاكم بأمر الله ولد العزيز بالله دار الحكمة الفاطمية, أو دار العلم الشهيرة, في العاشر من جمادى الآخرة سنة 395هـ-مارس سنة 1005م,   *
سبب إنشائها:*
وسبب إنشائها أنه أراد بها منافسة دار الحكمة ببغداد، وخزانة بني أمية بالأندلس التي كانتا منارا في نشر مذهب أهل السنة والجماعة؛ فأراد بهذه المكتبة نشر المذهب الشيعي وهو المذهب الذي سيطر على مصر في هذا الوقت من قبل الدولة العبيدية. 
*نبذة عن خزانة دار العلم:* ([1]) 
جمع الحاكم بأمر الله في دار العلم كتبا كثيرة جدا، ونقل إليها من قصور الخلافة الكثير من الكتب في سائر العلوم والفنون قيل: إنها بلغت (100) ألف مجلد في مختلف العلوم والآداب وأقام فيها المسئولين، وخصص لهم الجرايات، وجعل في المكتبة ما يحتاج إليه المطالعون والنساخ من الحبر والمحابر والأقلام والورق. وقد كانت هذه الدار من أعظم الخزائن التي عرفها العالم الإسلامي فيما مضى، وأكثرها جمعا للكتب النفيسة من جميع العلوم، وقد كانت كما أرادها أروع من نظيرتها في بغداد. ويؤكد ذلك وصف المقريزي لها بأنها كانت من عجائب الدنيا "المقريزي ص255" ولم يكن لها نظير في الأمصار الإسلامية كما أنها حوت عددا من الكتب يزيد على المليون ونصف المليون وضمت النفيس النادر من المخطوطات في العلوم والآداب المختلفة، ويروى أنها كانت تضم ستة آلاف كتاب في الطب وحده؛ وكان في هذه المكتبة خريطة جغرافية دقيقة مرسومة على الحرير وصورة لأقاليم الأرض وجبالها وبحارها ومدنها وأنهارها؛ وكما أسلفنا فإن خزائن الكتب في هذا الوقت كانت أشبه ما يكون بالجامعات في يومنا هذا فقد كانت تعقد فيها ما يسمى بمجالس الحكمة التي كانت قبل ذلك تعقد إما في الجامع الأزهر أو قصر الحاكم بأمر الله، وكان ينظم هذه المجالس قاضي القضاة, ويقرأ فيها علوم آل البيت, بمشهد من الناس, وقد يخصص جانب منها للخاصَّة, وآخر للعامة, وثالث للنساء, ولكن الحاكم أراد أن تكون هذه المجالس أوسع أفقًا, وأبلغ أثرًا, وأن تنظم في عقد واحد حلقات دينية وعلمية متصلة, يجمعها معهد رسميٌّ واحدٌ؛ فأنشئت هذه الدار مشتملة على حلقات دينية وعلمية وأدبية. 
*تصميم المكتبة:* 
وقد شغلت هذه الدار بناءً خاصًّا متاخمًا للقصر الصغير, بجوار "باب التبانين" تعرف "*بدار مختار الصقلي*" وقُسِّمَتْ إلى عدة مجالس:  1 - مجلس لعلوم القرآن.  2 – مجلس الفقه.  3 - علوم اللغة.  4 – مجلس الطب.  5 – مجلس الرياضة, والفلك, والتنجيم, وغيرها. وعُيِّنَ لها أقطاب الأساتذة في كل فَنٍّ, واحتفل بتأثيثها وزخرفتها, وحمل إليها من خزائن القصر أسفارٌ في شتى العلوم, وخصص للإنفاق عليها, وعلى أساتذتها, وموظفيها, أموال ضخمة, كما خصها الحاكم بجزء كبير من ريع أملاكه الموقوفة على بعض مساجد القاهرة مثلما خص الأزهر من هذا الريع بنصيب؛ وكان التعليم فيها على نفقة الدولة, وهيئ فيها للباحثين والطلاب جميع الأدوات الكتابية, وكان لهم أن يقرءوا وأن ينسخوا ما شاءوا, ولهم أن يستمعوا من المحاضرات والدروس ما شاءوا.  *
منهج خزانة دار العلم:*
  أسست هذه الخزانة في أوج ازدهار الدولة العبيدية في مصر، وكانت الدولة العبيدية منتهجه للمنهج الشيعي مبغضة لمنهج أهل السنة وقد حَدَّثَ المسبحيُّ المؤرخ المعاصر, عما لقيته هذه الدار من رعايةٍ وعنايةٍ, بأنه مما لم يجتمع مثله لأحد قط من الملوك؛ اتسعت "دار الحكمة" في مستهلِّ عهدها بتوسيع البحث, ثم أُقْصِيَ عنها الأساتذة السنيون, وقتل بعضهم, فتأكدت صفتها المذهبية الشيعية.  وكان لقاضي القضاة الإشراف على مجالسها, حتى إذا ما اتسع أفقها عهد بها إلى "داعي الدعاة" وهو زعيم دينيٌّ خاصٌّ يلي في الرتبة قاضي القضاة([2]) 
ثم أنشئ لها إدارةٌ خاصةٌ في وظائف الدولة؛ وإذا كانت "دار الحكمة" موسومةً بالطابع الحرِّ في الفكر والدرس, فإنها كانت من وراء ستارٍ ترمي إلى بثِّ الدعوة الفاطمية بطريقة علمية تمتزج فيها النظريات والآراء الفلسفية بالأصول والمذاهب, وتكون أبلغ أثرًا في العقول والعقائد من مجالس القصر، وبذلك تتضافر جهود الدعاة في هذا المركز الرئيسيِّ الذي لا يلبسون أن يصدروا عنه, فيبثوا الدعوة في كل وادٍ؛  تمت هذه الدار في أكناف هذه الرعاية, وأوى إليها بأسلوبها وبشهرتها كثير من علماء الشرق, وأصبح بين تلاميذها نوابغ كثيرون.  *
المنافسة بين دار العلم والأزهر:*
 ظل الجامع الأزهر المركز العلمي الرئيسي للثقافة الشيعية، والعلوم الدينية، والعربية، والكونية حتى ظهر له منافس خطير هو (دار العلم) التي أنشأها الخليفة الفاطمي الحاكم سنة 395هـ، فقد انتزعت منه الكثير من رواده، وتفوقت عليه، وأثرت في سير الدراسة به، بسبب ما وجد بها من دراسات مختلفة للغة، والمنطق، والفلسفة، والطب والرياضيات في حرية وانطلاق، ولتشجيع الخليفة الحاكم لطلابها، غير أن ازدهار (دار العلم) كان قصيرا، لما انتابها من اضطرابات أخلت بالتعليم فيها، وبقي الأزهر ملاذا للعلوم الدينية، والعربية، ولم يقلل قيام (دار العلم) من شأنه كمعهد للقراءة، والدرس، وبقيت الصفة (التعليمية) مميزة للجامع الأزهر طوال العصر الفاطمي، فزاد عدد طلابه وأساتذته، وكثرت أروقته، وحلقات التعليم به، ونمت الدراسة فيه وازدهرت، حتى بدأ يجتذب إليه الطلاب والعلماء من خارج مصر، واستطاع أن يكون (جامعة علمية) جليلة القدر، وأن يسدي إلى الدين واللغة أجل الخدمات على مر السنين، حتى غدا كعبة لقصاده من سائر الأقطار الإسلامي. 
*خفوت نجم دار الحكمة:
*  بيد أن عصر ازدهار "دار الحكمة"لم يطل, فقد اضطربت شئونها المذهبية, وفتر نشاطها منذ منتصف القرن الخامس الهجريّ, وخبا نورها خلال حكم المستنصر بالله؛ إذ اضطربت شئون الخلافة, وشملت الفوضى مرافق الدولة جميعًا, ولم تلبث كذلك حتى انتهى أمير الجيوش "الأفضل شاهنشاه" بإبطالها, وإغلاقها سنة 513هـ أيام الخليفة الآمر بإحكام الله "؛" لما ذاع من تدخلها في العقائد؛ ثم أعادها "المأمون البطائحيّ" وزير هذا الخليفة, سنة 517هـ في موضع مغاير لموضعها الأول على نسق جديدٍ, روعي فيه تخفيف حدتها المذهبية, وعُنِيَ بتدريس القرآن وعلومه عنايةً خاصة؛ وإنها, وإن مكثت في هذا المظهر الجديد نصف قرن حتى نهاية الدولة الفاطمية, كانت معهدًا مغمورًا ليس له من الشأن ما يتصل بماضيه العظيم؛ كان لهذا الاضطراب السياسيِّ أثره في دار الحكمة وفي الأزهر معًا, فقد فترت حركة الدرس والتحصيل تبعًا لركود الحياة العامة, واضطراب الحياة الخاصة في ذلك الحين. 
*دمار المكتبة:*
  بقيت هذه الخزانة لتستمر كمؤسسة إسماعيلية، غير قادرة على نشر مذهبها حتى قضى عليها تماما بفتح الأيوبيين لمصر عام (567هـ)، على يد قائدها الناصر صلاح الدين الذي أظهر السنة وأمات البدعة فهدمها وبنى عليها مدرسة للشافعية لنشر المذهب السني([3]).  
 *[1]** ـ وقيل أنشئت دار العلم سنة 400هـ، ، وكانت تعرف المكتبة، بدار الحكمة، فدار العلم كانت. مدرسة، ومكتبة، وكذا عرفت. «بدار العلم حينا، وبدار الحكمة حينا آخر»، لأنها جمعت بين ما كانت تقوم به خزائن الحكمة كدور للكتب، وما كانت تقوم به دور العلم من تعليم.* 
*[2]** ـ صبح الأعشى جت2 ص487, والخطط التوفيقية جـ2 ص226.*
*[3]** ـ الأزهر وأثره في النهضة الأدبية الحديثة (1/ 27- 28)؛ الموسوعة التاريخية - الدرر السنية (3/ 259، بترقيم الشاملة آليا)، لمحات في المكتبة والبحث والمصادر (ص: 39)، الموسوعة الموجزة في التاريخ الإسلامي (16/ 28، بترقيم الشاملة آليا)، التربية الإسلامية أصولها وتطورها في البلاد العربية (ص: 302)، الأزهر في ألف عام بالحواشي (3/219 - 221).*

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

*ثالثاً*
*مكتبة قرطبة الضخمة بالأندلس*
*مقدمة عامة:*
إن التأريخ للمكتبات الإسلامية تأريخ للفكر الإسلامي طوال حقبه المختلفة، وذلك لأن الدور الذي لعبته المكتبات في تاريخ الحضارة ولا سيما في القرن الرابع الهجري جد وخطير، فقد قامت هذه المكتبات بنشر الثقافة الإسلامية وتوطيد الصلات العلمية بين المسلمين وغيرهم من شعوب أوروبا، فقد امتدت إشعاعات هذه المكتبات لتبدد دياجير الجهل التي رانت على عقول أهل هذه القارة خلال القرون الوسطى، مما كان لها أكبر الأثر في بناء الفكر الأوربي وتوجيهه وجهة حضارية، ما زال الأوروبيون إلى اليوم ينعمون بجني ثمارها.
وتشير روايات التاريخ الأندلسي إبان تلك الحقبة التاريخية أن مكتبة كبرى قد تكونت في قرطبة في عهدي الخليفتين عبد الرحمن الناصر الأموي وابنه الحكم المستنصر، قد ضارعت في عظمتها وتأثيرها الثقافي أشهر مكتبات ذلك العصر في بغداد والإسكندرية والقيروان وغيرها من مكتبات، وقد حظيت هذه المكتبة باعتناء الأمراء والخلفاء من بني أمية، فكانوا يشجعون العلماء والأدباء وأرباب الفكر في أي مكان، ويغدقون عليهم العطايا والهبات حتى تم لهم استقطاب كل حركة علمية أو فكرية بزغت في أي بلد من البلدان وشجعوا أهلها في الهجرة إلى الأندلس حتى غدت قرطبة خلال هذه الفترة مهرجانا علميا وثقافيا كبيرا يموج بالعلماء والأدباء والمفكرين في شتى المجالات.
فلا غرو إذا أن تحظى مكتبة الأمويين بدراسة موضوعية جادة توضح الأثر الحضاري الذي لعبته في ازدهار الحضارة التي نعم بها مسلمو الأندلس وفاضت بخيرها على شعوب أوربا، متخطية كل الحواجز المكانية والعنصرية لتمديد العون لهذه الشعوب، وتزيد من حصيلة إبداعها الفكري وتنشطه، وتساهم بدورها الإنساني الفريد في دفع حركة التقدم الحضاري لشعوب الأرض والتي لا سبيل لها سوى نشر المعرفة وتنمية الصلات العلمية والودية بين الأمم والشعوب.
ومن هذا المنطلق انفتحت نوافذ الفكر الإسلامي في الأندلس أمام الشعوب الأوروبية، وأقبل طلاب العلم وعشاق المعرفة للاغتراف من معينه والنهل من موارده التي لا تنضب، وبدأت عملية الاحتكاك الثقافي والعلمي في أجمل صورها، وتعددت وسائل التأثير والنقل العلمي في شتى مجالات العلم والمعرفة.
وكان لهذا الاحتكاك الثقافي والتأثر العلمي بثقافة المسلمين الراقية آثاره الواضحة، والتي يمكن رصدها في تاريخ الفكر الأسباني خاصة، والفكري الأوربي عامة حتى وقتنا الحالي، وقد اعترف المنصفون من المفكرين والباحثين الأسبان وغيرهم بهذه الحقيقة التي لا مراء فيها.
وقد اشتمل هذا البحث على مقدمة عامة، وثلاثة مباحث وخاتمة على النحو التالي:
المبحث الأول: نشأة المكتبة وتطورها.
المبحث الثاني: تنظيم المكتبة ويضم:
(أ) قسم الترجمة. 
(ب) قسم التدقيق. 
(ج) قسم الوراقين. 
(د) قسم الفهرسة. 
(هـ) قسم التأليف:
1 - برمجة التأليف.
2 - المنهج العلمي في التأليف.
المبحث الثالث: أثر المكتبة الفكري في شعوب غرب أوربا.
الخاتمة.

*المبحث الأول: نشأة المكتبة وتطورها:*
اشتهرت الأسرة الأموية بحبها للعلم وإكبارها للعلماء، ويظهر ذلك واضحا منذ أن وطئت أقدامهم أرض الأندلس، فكان عبد الرحمن الداخل (138 هـ 756 م) - وهو أول أمير أموي - معروفا باتساع ثقافته وحسن قريضه للشعر وتقربه من العلماء، وقد اتخذ من قرطبة دارا لإمارته وقام بتجميلها وإحاطتها بسور كبير، وشيد بها المباني الضخمة والحمامات والفنادق، وانبنى بظاهرها قصر الرصافة([1]) وبرزت قرطبة بدورها الحضاري وغشيها العلماء والأدباء من كل بلد.
ونهج الأمراء الأمويون من بعده نفس النهج في عنايتهم بالعلم والأدب ونشر الثقافة الإسلامية بين شعوبهم، فقد أشار ابن سعيد إلى أن مكتبة كبرى للأمويين أسست في قرطبة في عهد الأمير عبد الرحمن بن الحكم " الأوسط " (206 هـ - 821 م) وقد زودها بكتب كثيرة اشتراها من المشرق الإسلامي([2])، وعلى ما يبدو أن هذه المكتبة كانت النواة الأولى لمكتبة الخلافة الأموية الكبرى في قرطبة، والتي تألقت في القرن الرابع الهجري، ولا غرو أن تتألق مكتبة الأمويين في هذه الحقبة التاريخية ويبرز دورها الحضاري واضحا، وقد أولاها الخليفة عبد الرحمن الناصر وابنه الحكم جل اهتمامهما وعظيم رعايتهما، فإن شغفهما الكبير بجمع الكتب قد طبقت الآفاق ووصلت إلى مسامع الناس في كل مكان. فها هو الإمبراطور "قسطنطين" السابع حاكم بيزنطة لم يجد شيئا يتقرب به إلى قلب الناصر حينما عزم على عقد معاهدة معه سوى أن يهديه كتابا جديدا لم يعرفه من قبل، وهو كتاب "ديوسقوريدس" في الطب، وجاءت رسله إلى قرطبة تحمل ذلك الكتاب في مجلد جميل مكتوبا باللغة الإغريقية، وقد ذهبت حروفه، وزينت صفحاته بالرسوم الجميلة لبعض النباتات والأشجار التي ورد ذكرها في الكتاب، ولم يكتف إمبراطور بيزنطة بذلك، بل أوفد بعد ذلك "نقولا الراهب" ليقوم بترجمته من اللغة الإغريقية إلى اللغة العربية([3]).
وإذا كان هذا هو شأن الناصر، فإن ابنه الحكم لم يكن أقل منه شأنا في هذا الصدد، فقد بلغ حرصه على اقتناء الكتب أنه كان يبذل جهدا كبيرا في الحصول عليها أو شرائها قبل أن تظهر أو تشيع في مواطنها ". . . وكان يبعث في الكتب إلى الأقطار رجالا من التجار، ويسرب إليهم الأموال لشرائها حتى جلب منها إلى الأندلس ما لم يعهدوه " ([4]) وقد أرسل إليه رجاله الذين بعثهم إلى المشرق لاقتناء الكتب أن أبا الفرج الأصفهاني قد أوشك أن ينتهي من تأليف كتابه "الأغاني" فبعث إليه ألف دينار من الذهب، وحصل منه على نسخة مبكرة من ذلك الكتاب قبل أن يشيع في العراق([5]).
وقد أثمرت جهود الحكم عن تكوين مكتبة كبرى لم يحفل بمثلها حاكم من قبل، حيث غصت خزائنها بالعديد من الكتب النادرة، يقول في وصفها ابن حزم: " أخبرني بكية الخصي - وكان على خزانة العلوم والكتب بدار بني مروان - أن عدد الفهارس التي فيها تسمية الكتب أربع وأربعون فهرسة، وفي كل فهرسة عشرون ورقة ليس فيها إلا أسماء الدواوين فقط، وأقام للعلم والعلماء سلطانا نفقت فيها بضائعه من كل قطر"([6]).
ولم تقتصر همة هذا الخليفة على جمع الكتب فقط، وإنما كان على قدر كبير من الفهم والإدراك لما تحتويه من معلومات وأفكار، وكان يقضي أغلب وقته في القراءة والاطلاع، وقد ضاقت بها خزائن مكتبته، واستغرق نقلها ستة أشهر([7]).
والغريب أنه لا يقوم بقراءة هذه الكتب فحسب، وإنما كان يعلق على كل كتاب يقرأه بخط يده، ويدلي فيه برأيه، وكان يكتب عليه اسم صاحبه وكنايته وألقابه ونسبه ومولده ووفاته، وما يستتبع ذلك من غرائب وحكايات صادفت المؤلف في حياته([8]).
وهواية جمع الكتب واقتنائها لم تكن وقفا على الأمراء والخلفاء والأمويين على نحو ما وضحنا، وإنما كانت هواية قد تأصلت أيضا في نفس الشعب الأندلسي قبل حكامه، حتى صارت عندهم من علامات الرفعة والسؤدد، لا يستغني الرجل منهم عن تأسيس مكتبة في بيته حتى وإن لم يكن على قدر من المعرفة([9]) فكل همه أن يقال عنه: فلان عنده خزانة كتب، والكتاب الفلاني ليس عند أحد غيره، والكتاب الذي بخط فلان قد تحصل عليه وظفر به، ولعل في القصة التي رواها المقري نقلا عن الحضرمي الذي غشى سوق الكتب في قرطبة لشراء أحد الكتب ما يؤكد هذه الهواية: " قال الحضرمي: أقمت بقرطبة ولازمت سوق كتبها مدة أترقب فيه وقوع كتاب لي بطلبه اعتناء، إلى أن وقع وهو بخط فصيح وتفسير مليح، ففرحت به أشد الفرح، فجعلت أزيد في ثمنه، فيرجع إلى المنادي بالزيادة إلى أن بلغ فوق حده، فقلت له: يا هذا. . . أرني من يزيد في هذا الكتاب حتى بلغه إلى ما يساوي، قال: فأراني شخصا عليه لباس رئاسة، فدنوت منه وقلت له: أعز الله سيدنا الفقيه، إن كان لك غرض في هذا الكتاب تركته لك، فقد بلغت به الزيادة بيننا فوق حده، قال: فقال لي: لست بفقيه، ولا أدري ما فيه، ولكني أقمت خزانة كتب، واحتفلت فيها لأتجمل بها بين أعيان البلد، وبقي فيها موضع يساوي هذا الكتاب، فلما رأيته حسن الخط جيد التجليد استحسنته، ولم أبال بما أزيد فيه، والحمد لله على ما أنعم به من الرزق فهو كثير. قال الحضرمي: فأحرجني وحملني على أن قلت له: نعم لا يكون الرزق كثيرا إلا عند مثلك " يعطى الجوز لمن لا أسنان له " وأنا الذي أعلم ما في هذا الكتاب وأطلب الانتفاع به يكون الرزق عندي قليلا، وتحول قلة ما بيدي بيني وبينه([10]).
تلك هي هواية جمع الكتب التي تمكنت في قلوب الأندلسيين، وكان لها أكبر الأثر في نشر الثقافة الإسلامية ومحو أمية الكثيرين منهم، ويقول " دوزى ": إن أغلب الناس في الأندلس خلال القرن الرابع الهجري، العاشر الميلادي أصبحوا قادرين على القراءة والكتابة([11]).
ولكن الأحداث التي توالت على الخلافة الأموية بعد عهد المستنصر قد أثرت على هذه المكتبة تأثيرا بالغا، حيث قام المنصور بن أبي عامر بحرق كتب الفلسفة والفلك ليرضي فقهاء الأندلس ويكسب تأييدهم له([12]). ، وحين قضي على خلافة بني أمية وزال ملكهم وتوزعت الأندلس إلى دويلات، وبدأ ما عرف في التاريخ بعصر الطوائف، بيعت تلك المكتبة وتوزعت كتبها في دويلات الأندلس القائمة آنذاك([13])، وعلى الرغم من مرارة هذه الأحداث التي أودت بمكتبة الأمويين في قرطبة، فإن هواية جمع الكتب والنهضة العلمية والأدبية التي نماها الخليفة الناصر وابنه الحكم لم تتوقف، فقد انتهى الحال بهذه المكتبة إلى أيدي عشاق الكتب، وانتهى بها المطاف إلى خزائنهم في إشبيلية والمرية وبطليوس وطليطلة وسرقسطة وبلنسية وغيرها من أمراء الطوائف الذين عبروا عن هويتهم العلمية والأدبية، وكانوا سببا في تعدد المكتبات الخاصة في بلاد الأندلس، حيث كثر هواة الكتب وراجت تجارة الوراقة، ويكفي أن نضرب لذلك مثلا واحدا، فقد ذكر المؤرخون أن الوزير أحمد بن عباس جمع في مكتبته بالمرية وحدها ما يزيد على الأربعمائة ألف كتاب، فضلا عن الرسائل والكراسات([14]).

ونخلص من هذا السرد التاريخي لمكتبة الأمويين في قرطبة أنها قامت بدورها الحضاري في نشر الثقافة الإسلامية إبان القرن الرابع، وظل تأثيرها في تحبيب الأندلسيين لجمع الكتب واقتنائها وحفظ التراث العربي والإسلامي باقيا، حتى بعد انتهاء عصر خلافة بني أمية وزوال مكتبتهم في قرطبة، حيث بدأ ملوك الطوائف يقلدون الخلفاء الأمويين في تعلقهم بالعلم والعلماء، وتشجيع الكتاب والمؤلفين، وجمع الكتب النادرة، وإقامة المكتبات الخاصة بحواضرهم والتي تليق بجلال القدر وأبهة الحكم في عواصمهم، ففي الوقت الذي انعدمت فيه مركزية الحكم، تعددت المكتبات الكبرى بتعدد الدويلات التي أقامتها ملوك الطوائف، وحوت خزائنهم الآلاف من المجلدات والمخطوطات النادرة في شتى فروع العلم والمعرفة، وظلت هواية جمع الكتب التي وضع أساسها الخليفة الناصر متمكنة في نفوس الناس بالأندلس طوال حكم المسلمين بها إلى أن استولى الملك فرناندو على غرناطة - آخر معقل إسلامي في الأندلس - وفي عام 1492م أصدر أمره بجمع المخطوطات الإسلامية من أيدي المسلمين، وجمع منها وقتذاك مليونين من المخطوطات وتم إحراقها في ميدان باب الرملة في غرناطة على مشهد ومرأى من الجماهير([15]).
*[1]** ـ  أحمد شلبي موسوعة التاريخ الإسلامي والحضارة الإسلامية جـ 4 ط 6 ص 41.*
*[2]** ـ   ابن سعيد. المغرب في حلي المغرب جـ 1 ص 44 - 352.*
*[3]** ـ  خوليان ريبيرا، التربية الإسلامية في الأندلس. ترجمة الطاهر أحمد مكي دار المعارف ص 190، مجلة البحوث الإسلامية (17/ 338).*
*[4]** ـ ابن خلدون. تاريخه جـ 4 ص 146 القاهرة 1282 هـ.*
*[5]** ـ جودة هلال، محمد محمود فاس. قرطبة في التاريخ الإسلامي ط 1962 ص 80.*
*[6]** ـ (3) ابن خلدون. تاريخه جـ 4 ص 146.*
*[7]** ـ (4) المقري. نفح الطيب جـ 1 ص 394، 395. تحقيق إحسان عباس 1968.*
*[8]** ـ (5) المقري. نفح الطيب جـ 1، ص 395. تحقيق إحسان عباس 1968.*
*[9]** ـ مجلة البحوث الإسلامية (17/ 339).*
*[10]** ـ المقري. نفح الطيب جـ 1 ص 463. تحقيق إحسان عباس 1968.*
*[11]** ـ محمد ماهر حمادة. المكتبات في الإسلام ط ثانية 1978 ص 99.*
*[12]** ـ ابن خلدون تاريخه جـ 4 ص 146.*
*[13]** ـ خوليان ريبيرا. التربية الإسلامية في الأندلس. ترجمة الطاهر أحمد مكي دار المعارف ص 156.، مجلة البحوث الإسلامية (17/ 340).*
*[14]** ـ خوليان ريبيرا. التربية الإسلامية في الأندلس. ترجمة الطاهر أحمد مكي دار المعارف ص 156.*
*[15]** ـ مجلة البحوث الإسلامية (17/ 341).*

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

*المبحث الثاني: تنظيم المكتبة*
كانت مكتبة الأمويين في قرطبة دارا علمية بمعنى الكلمة، فلم تكن مجرد دار لخزن الكتب وفهرستها على نحو ما هو مألوف الآن فقط، وإنما نظمت تنظيما دقيقا لتوفر الغاية المرجوة منها، وقد أقيمت هذه المكتبة بقصر الخلافة في قرطبة([1])، وإن كانت المصادر التي وقعت بين أيدينا لم تمدنا بمعلومات وافية عن وصف بناء المكتبة، إلا أنه من المرجح أن بناءها قد لقي عناية فائقة من الناصر الذي عني بقصر قرطبة عناية عظيمة، حتى قيل إنه لم يبق فيه (بنية إلا وله فيها أثر محدث إما بتجديد أو بتزييد)([2])، وحسبك ببناء يتسع لأربعمائة ألف كتاب فكيف يكون اتساعه وعدد حجراته؟ لقد كانت عدد غرف مكتبة الخلفاء الفاطميين أربعين غرفة في قصورهم الداخلية([3])، فمن المحتمل أن تكون عدد غرف مكتبة الأمويين في قصر الخلافة مساويا له إن لم يفقه عددا، وقد زودت بالبسط والسجاجيد والستائر والمقاعد، ونظمت حجراتها على نحو يكفل الراحة لروادها، فكانت هناك غرفا للمطالعة وأخرى من أجل المناظرات والاجتماعات والبحث، ومخازن خاصة لخزن الكتب قد أعدت إعدادا خاصا، ونوعا آخر من الغرف تضم الهيئات العاملة في المكتبة عن النساخين والرسامين والخطاطين والمترجمين والمدققين. وغيرهم، وقد زودت هذه الحجرات بما يلزم العاملين من أحبار وأوراق وأدوات كتابية وأصماغ وأصباغ. ولعل في وصف المقري لمكتبة الحكم وإن كان مختصرا ما يعضد وصفنا لها: " وقد جمع في قصره الحذاق في صناعة النسخ والمهرة في الضبط والإجادة في التجليد فأوعى في ذلك كله. . "([4])، وسوف نقوم الآن بوصف سريع لأهم أقسام المكتبة لنقف على كيفية إعداد الكتب فيها([5]).

*(أ) قسم الترجمة:*
يضم هذا القسم أعدادا كبيرة من المترجمين المجيدين للغات الإغريقية([6])، واللاتينية والأسبانية وغيرها، وكان أغلبهم من النصارى والصقالبة واليهود، وقليل من المسلمين، نذكر منهم: عبد الله الصقلي، ومحمد النباتي، والبسياسي، وأبا عثمان الخزار الملقب باليابسة، ومحمد بن سعيد، وعبد الرحمن بن إسحاق بن الهيثم، وحسداي بن شبروط([7])، وقد ساهمت هذه المجموعة في ترجمة كتاب الطب الذي أهداه إمبراطور الروم إلى الخليفة الناصر والذي سبق الحديث عنه، وكان الخلفاء الأمويون يعتنون بهذا القسم أشد الاعتناء، يجزلون العطاء للعاملين فيه مما ساعد على ترجمة العديد من الكتب الإغريقية في مجالات الطب والهندسة والفلسفة والفلك وغير ذلك في مجالات العلوم المختلفة([8]).

*(ب) قسم التدقيق والمراجعة.*
يعمل في هذا القسم نخبة من العلماء المعروفين بغزارة علمهم ودقة استنباطهم وحذقهم في القياس، والضاربين بقسط وافر في اللغة والأدب وعلوم الدين وعلوم الحياة، كل حسب تخصصه ومواهبه، وكانت مهمة هذا القسم مراجعة الكتب وتصحيحها والتعليق عليها بعد نقدها وتفنيدها، نذكر منهم: الرباجي محمد بن يحيى بن عبد السلام الأزدي النحوي، وكان ضليعا في علم النحو، وقد استأدبه الخليفة الناصر على ابنه المغيرة، وفي عهد الحكم زاول مهنة المراجعة والتدقيق في مكتبته وأوسع له هذا الخليفة في الجراية والعطاء([9]).
ومن المدققين أيضا محمد بن أبي الحسين الفهري القرطبي، ومحمد بن معمر الجياني، وكانا خبيرين في النحو وعلم اللغة، وقد كلفهما الحكم بتدقيق وتهذيب ما لم يهذبه أبو علي القالي من كتابه " البارع في اللغة " حيث قام المؤلف بتصحيح كتاب الهمزة وكتاب العين، ثم توليا المدققان الباقي منه بالتصحيح والتهذيب، ولما اكتمل الكتاب، خرج بخط فصيح في مائة وأربعة وستين جزءا وعدد أوراقها أربع آلاف وأربع مائة وست وأربعون ورقة، ورفعاه إلى الحكم المستنصر الذي قام هو أيضا بالمقابلة بينه وبين كتاب العين للخليل بن أحمد، وأضاف عليه إضافات أخرى([10]).

*(جـ) قسم الوراقين*
يضم هذا للقسم مجموعات كبيرة من الوراقين الذين يقومون بنسخ الكتب وتزيينها بالصور وتجليدها ثم عرضها في المكتبة، نذكر منهم الأديب اللغوي محمد بن أبي الحسين الفهري، وعباس بن عمرو بن هارون الصقلي، الذي عينه الحكم وراقا في مكتبته، وكان يأنس إليه كثيرا ويوسع له في الرزق([11]).
ومما ساعد على ظهور مهنة الوراقة هذه والتي لعبت دورا بارزا في تكوين مكتبة الأمويين ظهور الورق وانتشاره في الأندلس، حيث تأسس أول مصنع لصناعة الورق عام 338هـ - 950م في مدينة شاطبة ينتج جمع أنواع الورق بما فيها الأبيض والملون([12])، والذي ساعد بطبيعة الحال على تأليف الكتب، وسهل تداولها بين الناس، جعل أهل الأندلس أحذق الناس في الوراقة([13])، وأعمال النسخ من الأعمال الأساسية للوراقين، وقد أعدت لهم غرف خاصة، زودت بمستلزمات النسخ من مقاعد ومحابر وأقلام وأوراق، ويشترط فيمن يمتهن مهنة النسخ جودة الخط ووضوحه وصحته، وأن يكون على حظ كبير من المعرفة والثقافة، حاضر الذهن يقظا متنبها لما يكتب، معروفا بالأمانة والصدق بين الناس.
وطريقة النسخ المتبعة غالبا أن يقوم الناسخ بنسخ المخطوط مباشرة من مخطوط آخر أمامه، فإذا انتهى من نسخه يدفعه إلى قسم المراجعة والتدقيق للتأكد من صحة ما نسخ، وإذا ما طلب أكثر من نسخة كان يجلس مجموعة من النساخ بعدد النسخ المطلوبة، ويملي عليهم شخص آخر من المخطوط المراد نسخه، ثم تدفع النسخ جميعها للمراجعة والتدقيق([14])، فإذا ما انتهى النساخ من عملهم تمر الكتب على قسم الزخرفة لتزيين صفحاتها وتحليتها بالذهب والفضة وبعض الرسومات الجميلة، ثم تمر بعد ذلك إلى قسم التجليد ليبطن بعضها بالديباج والحرير، ثم تجلد بالأدم الجيد المجلوب من مدينة مالقة بالأندلس، والتي كانت من أكبر مراكز صناعة الجلود الفاخرة والتجليد الممتاز([15]).

*(د) قسم الفهرسة.*
يقوم هذا القسم بفهرسة الكتب التي في المخازن وتصنيفها وتنظيمها حتى يسهل تناولها واستعمالها، وقد كانت مكتبة الأمويين مرتبة حسب المواضيع، فقد كان لكل موضوع فهارسه الخاصة، وهو نظام قريب من الفهرسة الموضوعية السائدة الآن في بعض المكتبات، ويتميز هذا النوع من الفهرسة بالسهولة وسرعة حصر محتويات المكتبة، فهي مكتوبة في مجلدات تستعمل كالكتب يمكن الرجوع إليها بسهولة، فلا غرو أن يرد في بعض الروايات العربية حصرا لأمهات الكتب في مكتبة الحكم، فيروي المقري نقلا عن ابن حزم (أن عدد الفهارس التي فيها تسمية الكتب أربع وأربعون فهرسة، وفي كل فهرسة عشرون ورقة ليس فيها إلا أسماء الدواوين) . وهذه الفهارس هي على ما يبدو فهارس الدواوين الشعرية، فكيف يكون إذن سائر الموضوعات من فلسفة وعلوم دينية ونحوية وتاريخية وطبية وعلمية. . إلخ؟ ([16]).

*(هـ) قسم التأليف:*
مهمة هذا القسم الإشراف على تأليف الكتب لحساب المكتبة الأموية، وينحصر عمله في اتجاهين: تلقي المؤلفات من خارج الأندلس، أو يوصى بالتأليف لأحد العلماء المبرزين في الأندلس، ومن أمثلة الاتجاه الأول مراسلة أبي الفرج الأصفهاني صاحب كتاب "الأغاني" للحصول منه على أول نسخة من هذا الكتاب، كما وضحنا سابقا، بل كانوا في بعض الأحيان تتم مراسلة مع المؤلف نفسه وإغرائه بالهجرة أو الرحيل إلى الأندلس، كما حدث مع أبي علي القالي صاحب كتاب (الأمالي) الذي ترك العراق ورحل إلى الناصر الأموي واستقبله استقبالا طيبا في قرطبة، وكان يتم الاتصال بين المؤلفين في المشرق الإسلامي عن طريق بعض الرسل المبعوثين على نفقة الخلافة الأموية، وكان أغلبهم ممن يمتهن الوراقة ولهم دراية بصناعة الكتب، وينتشرون في البلدان لانتخاب غرائب التواليف والبحث عنها ومن جملة هؤلاء الرسل: محمد بن طرخان في بغداد([17])، وأبو إسحاق محمد بن القاسم بن شعبان، وأبو عمر محمد بن يوسف بن يعقوب الكندي في مصر، وهما من أكبر فقهاء المالكية، وكان الحكم يدر عليهما أموالا كثيرة لاقتناء الكتب النادرة التي تظهر لدى علماء مصر، ومن أمثلة الاتجاه الثاني، وهو تكليف بعض علماء الأندلس التأليف في تخصصات معينة، أبو عبد الله بن محمد بن أحمد بن يحيى الذي ألف للحكم كتبا في الفقه([18]) ومحمد بن الحارث الخشني. الذي ألف لمكتبة الأمويين مجموعة ضخمة من الكتب منها "تاريخ قضاة قرطبة" وقد نقل عنه ابن الفرضي في كتابه (تاريخ علماء الأندلس) كثيرا في تراجم الرجال، ومن كتبه أيضا: فضائل الإمام مالك، ومناقب سحنون، وفقهاء المالكية، وتاريخ الأفريقيين، وكتاب الرواة عن مالك، وكتاب التعريف وكتاب الاقتباس، وكتاب المولد والوفاة، وكتاب النسب، وأغلب هذه الكتب تعد من كتب الطبقات التي تثبت غزارة علم الخشني وقوة إداركه بالأخبار وأسماء الرجال وأنسابهم، ومن مصنفات الخشني في الفقه: كتاب الاتفاق والاختلاف في مذهب مالك، وكتاب رأي مالك الذي خالفه فيه أصحابه وكتاب الفتيا، وكتاب المحاضر، وكتاب التحاصر والمغالاة، وهذه المجموعة من كتب الفقه على ما يبدو كانت بتكليف من الناصر الأموي وابنه الحكم؛ لتدعيم المذهب المالكي مذهب أهل السنة والجماعة في الأندلس، وذلك للوقوف أمام دعاة المذهب الإسماعيلي الذي حاول الفاطميون في الشمال الأفريقي تسريبه إلى الأندلس([19]).

*برمجة التأليف:*
والمتأمل في أغلب المصنفات التي صنفت لمكتبة الأمويين بناء على طلب الخليفة الناصر وابنه الحكم، يقف على ملاحظة هامة جديرة بالدراسة الموضوعية وهي ربط التأليف الخاص بالمكتبة بالاتجاهات العامة والسياسة العليا للدولة سواء على الصعيد المحلي أو الصعيد الخارجي، فقد تألق نجم الدولة وبلغت ذروة مجدها في عصر الناصر مما دفعه إلى إلغاء([20])، نظام الإمارة وإعلان الخلافة الأموية، وبذلك أظهر استقلال بلاده وانفصالها سياسيا عن الخلافة العباسية في بغداد، واستتبع ذلك أن يبرز شخصية بلاده العلمية في إطار مستقل عن المشرق الإسلامي، فنرى الناصر يكلف العالم الأندلسي "مطرف بن عيسى الغساني" أن يؤلف كتابا عن كور الأندلس فيؤلف له كتاب "المعارف في أخبار كورة البيرة وأهلها وبوائرها وأقاليمها وغير ذلك من منافعها"([21]).
ثم ينحى التأليف بعد ذلك منحى جديدا، وتظهر بعض الكتب الأندلسية التي تعارض الكتب المشرقية، فنرى ابن فرج الجياني الأديب الأندلسي المعروف يؤلف كتابا سماه (الحدائق) عارض فيه كتاب (الزهرة) لابن داود الأصفهاني، وكان كتاب ابن داود يتكون من مائة باب في كل باب مائة بيت من الشعر، أما كتاب الجياني فقد جاء في مائتي باب، في كل باب مائتا بيت من الشعر ليس في أبوابه تكرار، وكل أشعاره من شعر الأندلسيين، وقد أثنى عليه ابن حزم قائلا: "أحسن الاختيار ما شاء، وأجاد فبلغ الغاية، فأتى الكتاب فردا في معناه"([22]).
ثم تظهر النزعة القومية في التأليف، وتظهر بعض المؤلفات الخاصة بتاريخ بني أمية في المشرق والمغرب، فنرى الخليفة الحكم المستنصر يكلف عبد الله بن محمد بن الصفار الأديب الأندلسي أن يؤلف في أشعار خلفاء بني أمية على غرار كتاب الصولي الذي ألفه في أشعار بني العباس، ويهتم الخليفة الأموي بهذا الأمر اهتماما بالغا، إلى درجة أنه أمر بأن يفرد له مكان في دار الخلافة المطلة على النهر، وانكب ابن الصفار على دراسة أشعار بني العباس أولا، ثم قام بتأليف الكتاب الذي كلف به في مجلد صالح، ثم خرج به الحاجب إلى الحكم فسر به سرورا عظيما([23]).
 وكانت لسياسة الأمويين تجاه أعدائهم الفاطميين في الشمال الأفريقي أثرها الواضح في برمجة التأليف، فكان الخليفة الناصر يخشى أن تتسرب مبادئ التشيع إلى بلاده، وتعدد الفرق المذهبية بها، وتصاب الأندلس من جراء ذلك بتمزق جبهته الداخلية، التي وحدها المذهب المالكي، مذهب أهل السنة والجماعة في هذه([24])، البلاد؛ لذا نراه يحظر على علماء الأندلس التأليف في مسائل الفلسفة أو الفكر الاعتزالي أو الشيعي، حتى استقر في أذهان الأندلسيين أن تناول أمثال هذه الأفكار تعد كفرا وخروجا عن الدين القويم، ويروي المقدسي عن الأندلسيين قولهم: "لا نعرف إلا كتاب الله وموطأ مالك"([25])، وظل هذا الحظر قائما طوال عهد الناصر مدعما من السلطة الحاكمة من جهة، ومن حرص فقهاء المالكية على سلامة العقيدة من جهة أخرى إلى أن رحل الفاطميون إلى مصر، وبعد رحيل الفاطميين إلى مصر نهجت الحكومة الأموية نهجا آخر في التأليف، حيث أمر الحكم باتساع حركة التأليف لتشمل شتى أنواع الفكر - بما فيه فكر خصومه من الفاطميين - حيث لم يعد هناك ما يهدد أمن بلاده، وأصبح لديه ولدى شعبه من الوعي الديني ما يضمن عدم انحراف عقيدتهم، فيطلب من العلماء التصنيف في أخبار الفاطميين وأنسابهم، فنرى معاوية بن هشام المرواني - المعروف بابن الشباني - يؤلف له كتابا في نسب العلويين اسمه "التاج السني في نسب آل علي" وهو كتاب يحتوي على أخبار الشيعة في المغرب والأندلس.
أما فيما يخص شئون الشمال الأفريقي، فقد كلف الحكم "محمد بن يوسف الوراق" بتأليف كتاب ضخم في إفريقية ومسالكها وممالكها وحروبها والقائمين عليها، وألف له أيضا في أخبار تيهرت ووهران وتنس وسجلماسة ونكور وغيرها تواليف حسانا، ثم أهداها للحكم([26]).

*المنهج العلمي في التأليف:*
عرفنا فيما سبق أن الخليفة الحكم المستنصر كان قارئا واعيا وذا بصيرة مستنيرة لما يقرأه، وتشير الرواية الإسلامية أنه قلما خلا كتاب من كتب مكتبته إلا وعليه تعليق بخط يده كانت هذه التعليقات موضع تقدير واستفادة من العلماء الذين عاصروه، وأتوا بعده، فاعترفوا له بالعلم وسعة الاطلاع([27]).
*[1]** ـ أحمد فكري. قرطبة في العصر الإسلامي ط 1983 ص 179.*
*[2]** ـ أحمد فكري. قرطبة في العصر الإسلامي ط 1983 ص 179.*
*[3]** ـ محمد ماهر حمادة. المكتبات في الإسلام ط ثانية 1978 ص 148.*
*[4]** ـ نفح الطيب جـ 1 ص 386.*
*[5]** ـ مجلة البحوث الإسلامية (17/ 341)*
*[6]** ـ مجلة البحوث الإسلامية (17/ 342).*
*[7]** ـ خوليان ريبيرا. التربية الإسلامية في الأندلس. ترجمة الطاهر أحمد مكي دار المعارف ص 191.*
*[8]** ـ مجلة البحوث الإسلامية (17/ 342).*
*[9]** ـ ابن القرضي. تاريخ العلماء. طبعة الدار المصرية ترجمة رقم 1292.*
*[10]** ـ خوليان ريبيرا. التربية الإسلامية في الأندلس. ترجمة الطاهر أحمد مكي دار المعارف ص 192، مجلة البحوث الإسلامية (17/ 343)*
*[11]** ـ نفح الطيب جـ 3 ص 111 طبعة إحسان عباس.*
*[12]** ـ محمد ماهر حمادة. المكتبات في الإسلام ط ثانية 1978 ص 74.*
*[13]** ـ رواية المقدسي عن أحمد أمين. ظهور الإسلام جـ 3 ص 13.*
*[14]** ـ محمد ماهر حمادة. المكتبات في الإسلام ط ثانية 1978ص 176.*
*[15]** ـ محمد ماهر حمادة. المكتبات في الإسلام ط ثانية 1978 ص 183.*
*[16]** ـ مجلة البحوث الإسلامية مجلة البحوث الإسلامية (17/ 334 - 344).*
*[17]** ـ مجلة البحوث الإسلامية (17/ 345)*
*[18]** ـ نفح الطيب طبعة إحسان عباس جـ 2 ص 218.*
*[19]** ـ مجلة البحوث الإسلامية (17/ 345).*
*[20]** ـ مجلة البحوث الإسلامية (17/ 346).*
*[21]** ـ ابن بشكوال. الصلة. ترجمة رقم 1367.*
*[22]** ـ الضبي. بغية الملتمس. . ترجمة رقم 331.*
*[23]** ـ الضبي. بغية الملتمس. . ترجمة رقم 331.*
*[24]** ـ مجلة البحوث الإسلامية (17/ 347).*
*[25]** ـ نقلا عن ليفي بروفنسال. الحضارة العربية في أسبانيا. ترجمة الطاهر مكي ص 163.*
*[26]** ـ ابن الأبار. تكملة ترجمة رقم 1050، نفح الطيب جـ 3 ص 163، مجلة البحوث الإسلامية (17/ 347).*
*[27]** ـ قضاة قرطبة ص 11 نشره عزت العطار الحسيني سنة 1953، مجلة البحوث الإسلامية (17/ 348).*

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

*المبحث الثالث: أثر المكتبة الفكري في شعوب غرب أوربا:*
  قبل الحديث عن الأثر الحضاري الذي تركته مكتبة الأمويين في شعوب غرب أوربا، أود أن أثير نقطة هامة كان لها الفضل الأكبر في هذا التأثير الحضاري، وقد أشار إليها كثير من المؤرخين المنصفين من الغرب، وهي سياسة التسامح الحكيمة والهادفة التي سار عليها الأمويون في الأندلس مع رعاياهم من النصارى واليهود، حيث لم يستثنوهم من تولي الوظائف العامة بما فيها العمل في قصر الخلافة ومكتبته الكبرى، فقد كانت تعيش طوائف مسيحية ويهودية كثيرة العدد في عاصمة الخلافة، تمارس طقوسها الدينية في حرية تامة، وينعمون بالأمن والرخاء في ظل حماية الدولة الإسلامية لهم، ويشاركون المسلمين في حياتهم العامة، فسرت إليهم العادات الإسلامية، وأقبلوا على تعلم اللغة العربية وآدابها، وكتبوا بها مؤلفاتهم العلمية، وشاركوا مشاركة فعالة في خدمة الكتب والحركة العلمية في الأندلس، فقد كان منهم مترجمون ونساخون ومجلدون، واقتنى الكثيرون منهم مكتبات كبرى أغلب كتبها باللغة العربية، ولعل هذه النعمة التي نعم بها هؤلاء المسيحيون الأسبان في ظل الحضارة الإسلامية في الأندلس، والتي شهد بها المطران "الفيرو القرطبي" alvaro de cordoba عندما أصبح مطران العاصمة، وكان متعصبا لبني جلدته حيث كتب يقول: ". . . من الذي يعكف اليوم بين أتباعنا من المؤمنين بديننا على دراسة الكتب المقدسة، أو يرجع إلى كتاب أي عالم من علمائها ممن كتبوا في اللغة اللاتينية؟ من منهم يدرس الإنجيل أو الأنبياء أو الرسل؟ إننا لا نرى غير شبان مسيحيين هاموا حبا باللغة العربية، يبحثون عن كتبها ويقتنونها، ويدرسونها في شغف، ويعلقون عليها، ويتحدثون بها في طلاقة، ويكتبون بها في جمال وبلاغة، ويقولون فيها الشعر في رقة وأناقة. يا للحزن! مسيحيون يجهلون كتابهم وقانونهم ولاتينيتهم، وينسون لغتهم نفسها؛ لأن الفصاحة العربية تسكرهم، ولا يكاد الواحد منهم يستطيع أن يكتب رسالة معقولة لأخيه مسلما عليه، وتستطيع أن تجد جمعا لا يحصى يظهر تفوقه وقدرته وتمكنه من اللغة العربية([1]).
ولعل في شهادة هذا القس المتعصب ما يقيم دليلا قويا شهد به أعداء الإسلام، على ما تتميز به الحضارة الإسلامية من طابع إنساني رفيع، فهي تكفل للإنسان إنسانيته مهما كان جنسه ودينه، ولا تسلبه حقوقه الإنسانية في طلب العلم والتعلم، وفي الوقت الذي فتح فيه الأمويون أبواب مكتباتهم وجامعاتهم العلمية أمام كل طالب علم، يستوي في ذلك المسلم وغير المسلم، نرى أبناء المسلمين اليوم يعانون كثيرا من الأزمات في طلب العلم وتحصيله، حيث تقوم بعض المؤسسات العلمية في الغرب بحبس الكثير من النتائج العلمية ولا سيما في مجالات العلم والتكنولوجيا، وتناسى هؤلاء القوم أنهم تعلموا على أيدي علماء بررة، لا يكتمون علما ولا يحبسون أسراره عن أحد عملا بقول نبي الإسلام - صلوات الله عليه: «من سئل عن علم فكتمه ألجمه الله بلجام من نار يوم القيامة([2])».
 فشتان إذن بين حضارتين: حضارة ترى العلم فرض كفاية إن لم يوجد في الأمة من يقوم به أثمت الأمة جميعها فلا تحول بينه وبين طلابه من أجل إسعاد البشرية، وحضارة تضن به وتقصره على أبنائها من أجل السيطرة والاستعلاء، ولم يقتصر التأثير الفكري على نصارى أهل الأندلس، بل امتد ليعم أثره شعوب غرب أوربا قاطبة، وهذه حقيقة لا مراء فيها، فتشير الروايات إلى تأثر الإيطاليين والألمان والفرنسيين بمؤثرات الفكر الإسلامي عن طريق صقلية والأندلس إبان القرن الرابع الهجري، العاشر الميلادي، فقد نقل شاباط بن إبراهيم، وكان يهوديا، علوم الطب من (بالرمو) عاصمة صقلية إلى شبه الجزيرة الإيطالية، وفي سنة 953 م بعث الإمبراطور أوتو الكبير "جان غورتز" في بعثة سياسية إلى الخليفة عبد الرحمن الناصر في الأندلس، وقد مكث فيها ثلاث سنوات تعلم أثناءها اللغة العربية، وعندما رجع إلى ألمانيا حمل معه مجموعة كبيرة من الكتب العربية، ويرجح الدكتور محمد ماهر حمادة أن بعضها كان كتبا علمية، مستدلا على ذلك بالازدهار الملحوظ في دراسة العلوم خلال القرن الحادي عشر([3]).
  كما كانت كثير من المدن الأندلسية مراكز علمية كبرى ساهمت في نقل الفكر الإسلامي إلى أوربا، مثل قرطبة، إشبيلية، بطليوس، بلنسية، سرقسطة طليطلة، وقد شهدت الأخيرة أكبر حركة لتأثر الأوربيين بالفكر الإسلامي، فقد غصت مكتباتها وجوامعها بالكتب العربية في شتى العلوم المختلفة، ولا سيما العلمية، وأنشئت فيها مدرسة للترجمة من العربية إلى اللاتينية أغلبها من اليهود والنصارى الذين يجيدون اللغتين، وقاموا بنقل العديد من المؤلفات العربية ولا سيما بعد سقوط هذه المدينة في أيدي ألفونسو السادس الذي شجع حركة الترجمة هذه، ولم يأت القرن الثالث عشر إلا وكانت معظم المؤلفات العربية تدرس في أوربا([4]).  
ويكفينا في هذا المقام شهادة "أنجل جنثالث بالنسيا" palencia مؤلف تاريخ الفكر الأندلسي والذي نقله عن الأسبانية "الدكتور حسين مؤنس" يقول: "إن الفضل في قيام الدراسات الطبية في أوربا يرجع إلى ما كتبه العرب. العرب الذين كانوا يبعثون بالسفراء لاستجلاب الكتب القيمة ما بين إغريقية ولاتينية، ويقيمون المراصد لدراسة الفلك، ويقومون بالرحلات ليستزيدوا من العلم بالتاريخ الطبيعي، وينشئون المدارس لتدرس فيها العلوم بشتى صنوفها"([5]).  
*الخاتمة:*  وبعد، فهذه مكتبة الأمويين في قرطبة، وقد نظمت تنظيما علميا على نحو ما رأينا، فكانت لؤلؤة زمانها، وسراج العلم في عصرها، ولا غرو في ذلك، فإن دورها في توطيد الصلات العلمية بين المشرق الإسلامي ومغربه لا ينكر، وتأثيرها الفكري في شعوب أوربا لا يجحد، ورحم الله الناصر الأموي وطيب ثراه بما أسداه للمسلمين وللإنسانية جمعاء، فقد أثمرت جهوده الطيبة في خدمة العلم والعلماء، وتألقت على يديه تلك المكتبة العظمى التي سطرت صفحة مشرقة في تاريخ الفكر الإسلامي والحضارة الإسلامية.  
 *[1]** ـ مجلة البحوث الإسلامية (17/ 349).* 
*[2]** ـ سنن الترمذي العلم (2649) ، سنن أبو داود العلم (3658) ، سنن ابن ماجه المقدمة (261) ، مسند أحمد بن حنبل (2/344) .* 
*[3]** ـ محمد ماهر حمادة. المكتبات في الإسلام ط ثانية 1978 ص 212. مجلة البحوث الإسلامية (17/ 350).* 
[4]* ـ محمد ماهر حمادة. المكتبات في الإسلام ط ثانية 1978 ص 214.* 
*[5]** ـ علي محمد راضي. الأندلس والناصر. دار الكتاب العربي للطباعة والنشر ص 115، 116. مجلة البحوث الإسلامية (17/ 350)*.

----------


## عبد الحميد الأزهري

مكتبة شيخ الإسلام عارف حكمت
  قليل من الناس بل من غلاة الكتب من يعرف من أمر هذه الخزانة الغنية الموجودة في المدينة المنورة شيئاً لعدم وجود فهرس مطبوع لها حتى أنك، كما لا تجدها في ترجمة حياة صاحبها في كتاب قاموس الأعلام المؤلفة شمس الدين بك سامي الألباني كأنها ليست من الأعمال التي تجدر بالذكر، أو أن يكون المترجم عرض بها فرفعوا قلم المراقبة في عهد السلطان السابق، وقد كنا في عداد جاهليها إلى أن كتبت مجلة المقتبس بعض أسماء المخطوطات فيها، وفي مكاتب المدينة المنورة نقلاً عن الشيخ جمال الدين القاسمي في الصفحة 718من السنة الرابعة، ثم عادت فنشرت قائمة أخرى بتوقيع إبراهيم أفندي حمدي خربطلي في الصفحة 379 من السنة الرابعة.
والذي زادنا تعريفا بها هو وصف صديقنا المتقبس لها في رحلته إلى طيبة إذ يقول: وأحسنها أي خزائن كتب المدينة المنورة، وربما كانت خير مكتبة في البلاد العثمانية كلها بنظامها وانتقاء أمهاتها، هي مكتبة شيخ الإسلام عارف حكمت أفندي، ففيها نحو عشرة ألاف مجلد، كتبت بخطوط المشهورين من الخطاطين، كأن تجد الكتاب ذا العشرين جلداً مكتوباً بخط مشرق بديع في مجلد أو مجلدين، وفي هذه المكتبة من التسهيل على المطالعين والعناية براحتهم مالا تكاد تجد مثله في دار الكتب الخديوية بمصر، لعهدنا وما ذلك إلا لكثرة ريعها وإنفاقها في سبله، واختيار القيمين عليها، وإدرار المشاهرات الكافية عليهم.
فلما قصدت إلى البلد الطيب صيف السنة الفائتة، كان غاية ما رميت إليه بعد زيارة الحجرة المعطرة، زيارة هذه المكتبة، فأخذني الدليل من زقاق ضيق عن يسار باب السلام، وما كدنا نجتاز منعطفا هناك حتى كنا أمام دار المكتبة، وهي ذات طابقين، ومبنية من الجرار الحجر الأسود، خلافاً لأكثر دور المدينة، المبنية من اللبن، فدخلناها من باب، امتلأت حوله أصاحي الرياحين والأزهار، واجتزناه إلى الغرفة الكبرى المتخصصة بحفظ الكتب، فألفينا بعض المطالعين والنساخ يطالعون وينسخون كأن على رؤوسهم الطير، إلا حركة خفيفة تنبعث مرة بعد أخرى من أهواء المهواة التي بأيديهم دفعاً لشدة حمارة القيظ.
ولما استتب بنا الجلوس أتى إلينا حافظ الكتب بفهارس المكية الخطية، وطلب علينا معرفة اسمنا فسلمنا بطاقتنا، وصرنا نطالع الفهارس المرتبة على أنواع العلوم، والفنون والمنسقة تنسيقاً جميلاً، يدل على ذوق سليم، مما يعد عنواناً على نظام هذه المكتبة كما تراه في المثال المحرر أدناه تقلاً على أحد الفهارس.
نمرة: 175
اسم الكتاب: تذكرة الشعراء المسماة بجمع الخواص
المؤلف: الصادق الكيلاني
خط تعليق
سطر: 19
أوراق: 105
جلد: 1
جدول خالي
ملاحظات بالتركي
وبعد هنيهة قدم علينا مدير المكتبة عبد القادر أفندي حوار، وغدا يرشدنا إلى أمهات الكتب النفسية الموجودة في الكتب، فاطلعنا على تفسير الكشاف للزمخشري، وبهامشه الكشف على الكشف، وقد كتب التفسير أولاً بمجلد واحد بخط مشرق جميل، وجداول مذهبة ثم أضيف إليه الهامش بإلصاقه على جوانب المتن الثلاثة، إلصاقاً يكاد لا يظهر إلا على الناقد البصير، وقد قيل أن هذا التفسير كلف صاحب المكتبة ثلاث مئة جنية مما يدل على مبلغ تأنق الرجل في انتقاء كتبه.
وأرونا أيضاً كتاب تقويم الأبدان في الطب لابن جزله البغدادي، وقد نسخه ناسخه سنة 297 أي منذ نيف وألف سنة، كما أننا رأينا ديوان شعر بالفارسية اسمه غزليات شاهي كتب سنة 655 بحروف من ورق، قطعت تقطيعا بديعاً وألصقت على صحائف من الورق الملون، فجاءت غاية في الدقة.
وقيل لنا أن فيها محاضرات ومحاورات الإمام السيوطي بخط يده إلا أن الوقت لم يتسع معنا لمطالعته، وترى جميع الكتب مجلده تجليداً متيناً، ومحفوظة ضمن غلافات من جلد أيضاً، مصفوفة في القماطر بنظام معجب، ومطرب، والمجلد يشهدها كل يوم وبصلح ما فسد منها، أما المكتبة فقد أسست سنة 1260 كما هو مؤرخ في سقف قاعتها، وهي السنة التي أقيل فيها من المشيخة، ولعل لإقالته علاقة بتأسيس المكتبة، وأوقف عليها من الكتب في اللغات الثلاث العربية والتركية والفارسية 5135 مجلد، وورد إليها بعد تأسيسها إلى يوم الناس هذا 401 فيكون مجموع كتبها اليوم 5536 مجلداً، وزهاء ألفي رسالة محررة على هوامش هذه الكتب، وبينها نذر يسير باللغة الهندية أردو.
وقلة الكتب الواردة عليها التي لا يزيد معدلها السنوي على سبعة كتب تؤيد ما قلناه آنفا من أن عارفي مكتبة عارف قلائل جداً.
ولقد اقترحنا على المدير أن يطبعوا فهرساً للمكتبة وينثروة بين الناس، ويحذوا حذو المكاتب الراقية، فيطلب من مؤلفي الكتب ومترجميها نسخة من كتبهم لتوضع في المكتبة، وتعم الفائدة لاعتقادنا أن هذه الطبقة المنورة لا تضن على تلك المكتبة ببنات أفكارها، ونتاج قرائحها، فاستحسن منا هذا الاقتراح، ولكنه اعتذر عن تقريره لأنه من خصائص متولي الوقف يحيى أفندي قاضي مصر السابق، الذي يتوقع منه كل محب للعلم والأدب أن يحل هذا الاقتراح محله، ويعمل على تعريف الناس بهذه الخزانة النافقة، فإن عمال المكتبة الكثيرين هم كفء ويكفؤون للقيام بأعمالها كما ستراه.
المشاهرة العدد العنوان
قرش صحيح
700 1 مدير
700 1 حافظ كتب أول
600 1 حافظ كتب ثاني
550 1 حافظ كتب ثالث
500 1 حافظ كتب رابع
500 1 مجلد
500 1 بواب
500 1 سقا
500 1 كناس
5050 المجموع
وللمرحوم أوقاف أخرى في المدينة تأتي من عاصمة السلطنة مع مرتبات المكتبة بواسطة الخزانة النبوية إليك بيانها:
المشاهرة العدد الموقوف عليه
قرش صحيح
600 2 قارئ الشفافي الحرم النبوي
600 2 قارئ دلائل الخيرات النبوي
12 1 سقافي الحرم
900 1 امرأة الواقف المقيمة في المدينة
2112 المجموع
ومما قلله لنا مدير المكتبة أن المرحوم كان ينوي إبلاغ كتب المكتبة إلى عشرة ألاف مجلد، كانت تحت يده إلا أنه لم يتمكن من تحقيق أمنيته، لأنه حين عزم على الحضور إلى المدينة المنورة يصحب بقية كتبه عاجلته المنية في دار الملك، فبيعت كتبه فيها مع تركته بأبخس الأثمان، ومنها كتاب الأغاني الذي بيع بخمسة عشر جنيها، ثم باع من اشتراه من آخر بستين جنيها، وطبع بعد ذلك عن تلك النسخة، وانتشر بين القراء، ويقولون أنه لو تمكن من جلب تلك الكتب وإضافتها إلى المكتبة لكانت اليوم من أحفل وأغنى مكاتب الشرق، على أنها الآن تضم بين جدارها ألوفاً من الأمهات التي تفتقر إلى رجال علم وعمل، ليمثلوها للطبع ويبرزوها من خدرها وبعد أن قضينا بالمكتبة ما تيسر لنا من الوقت عدنا إلى الحرم النبوي، من طريق آخر لا يبعد بضعة أذرع ودخلناه من باب جبريل.
حيفا: فلسطين - عبد الله مخلص([1]).
[1] ـ مجلة المقتبس.

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

أحسن الله إليكم.

----------

